

Google employees have on average 20 more IQ points than Motorola employees - recoiledsnake
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-what-motorola-employees-will-have-to-deal-with-as-part-of-google-2011-8

======
cfinke
...according to an unnamed Google employee that is no longer at the company.

